# Dayton craigslist find



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 30, 2015)

https://dayton.craigslist.org/bik/5245290477.html thought maybe someone on here might be interested


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 30, 2015)

looks like a buddy of mine bought it


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 30, 2015)

lol...I forwarded it to him too.  Terry, right?


----------



## bricycle (Sep 30, 2015)

tHAT IS SWEET!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 30, 2015)

Yea must have felt the pressure lol


----------

